# B7610 Loose Wheels



## sano888 (7 mo ago)

The bolts that hold my rear wheels on keep coming loose. Does anyone else have the problem? What is the fix for this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy sano888, welcome to the tractor forum.

I've read that the Kubota L35's also have a problem with the rear wheel bolts coming loose. The owner's manual recommends torqueing them every 25 hours to 160 ft lbs.

One solution that I've read about is to replace all the troublesome bolts with studs, and use red loctite in the axles. This apparently was successful. Your Kubota dealer should be aware of this practice. Discuss with your dealer.


----------



## sano888 (7 mo ago)

I've torqued them in the past and used the loctitie. Forgot about the every 25 hrs part. Will have to watch more closely. It doesn't get used very much any more as all the big jobs around the property have been done. I will contact a different dealer as the closest one told me when I first noticed it, "it shouldn't do that." Appreciate the help.


----------

